# sichel



## aTa (21. Februar 2002)

weis einer wie ich ne sichel am besten mache????


----------



## TheVirus (21. Februar 2002)

Ganz einfach:

1. Neues Bild öffnen
2. Neue Layer erstellen
3. Eine kreisförmige Auswahl erstellen
4. Sie mit einer Farbe füllen
5. Die Auswahl ein wenig verkleinern und verschieben bis ausserhalb der Auswahl ein Sichel sichtbar ist.
6. Auf entf drücken

Feddich!

So Long
TheVirus


----------

